
Apology - anu_gupta
https://www.gliffy.com/apology/
======
blacksqr
Actually the first time I've seen production data successfully restored from
backup without a hitch. In my experience, something along the lines of "what
do you mean the last six months of backups are corrupted due to a problem in
the backup process nobody noticed?" is usually heard emanating from a
conference room.

So this actually weirdly kind of increases my confidence in the company. Once
they figure out how to use sudo they'll be good to go.

